# Smallest Bottles You Own



## photolith

Here are mine. I have thousands of bottles, but I always love tiny ones but these are the smallest I have. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

From left to right... Asian immigrant oil bottle I found in NV at an old mine (commonly known as heroin bottles, although they rarely contained it). Next one is an Oxien Pill bottle I found in a creek in Russellville, Arkansas.  

The middle one is a mystery as I know little to nothing about Chinese snuff bottles. I found this bottle in 2007 in demolition rubble in Beijing right next to the Forbidden City when they were moronically tearing down tons of Hutongs built in the 14th century-17th centuries for the 2008 Olympics. I am not sure on the date of it, could be 500 years old, could be 40 years old. 

Next one is another bottle I know little about although it appears to be from the early 1900s. Found it another creek in Russellville, AR. It says from left to right, TM HA EZ LAB. I've researched it but come up with nothing as to the origins of this bottle. 

Then finally a Sozodont, For the Teeth and Breath, that I found at a construction site in the east side of Cleveland a few months ago.


----------



## photolith

A few more small bottles I own.




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

The one on the far left is another Chinese immigrant bottle I found at the same mine in NV, probably from about 1890. And then again, another snuff bottle I found in rubble in a freshly torn down 1600's Hutong next to the Forbidden City in Beijing, not sure at all as to the date of it. Then a B. H. Bacon, Rochester NY, Otto's Cure I found here in Pittsburgh. Then a J.W. Deutsch Drug Co. bottle from Cleveland. Then on the far right a Boericke & Tafel, New York bottle from about 1890-1915.


----------



## slugplate

photolith said:


> A few more small bottles I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> The one on the far left is another Chinese immigrant bottle I found at the same mine in NV, probably from about 1890. And then again, another snuff bottle I found in rubble in a freshly torn down 1600's Hutong next to the Forbidden City in Beijing, not sure at all as to the date of it. Then a B. H. Bacon, Rochester NY, Otto's Cure I found here in Pittsburgh. Then a J.W. Deutsch Drug Co. bottle from Cleveland. Then on the far right a Boericke & Tafel, New York bottle from about 1890-1915.


You always present such great bottles, awesome! I like the small bottles as well but they are few and far between in my hunts and digs. I find a lot of cylindrical pill vials and slicks, but nothing as nice as these.


----------



## Screwtop

Oh I have to get my bottle... It can fit on a half dollar.


----------



## Screwtop

That's my tiniest.  Bullet is a .58 cal. from Devils Den.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

All I have is not so nice like yours but they're small too.
Have a pair more impossible to find by now because they are in boxes somewhere, today passed a wind storm then we are without power over here Al.
LABOR OMNIA VINCI


----------



## Patagoniandigger

How can you be sure the two ceramic bottles are snuff ones?Al


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Those staffs have a good point: you can display the whole collection in one shelf or put all of them in a box.
By the way Aesom all them Al


----------



## Cola-Coca

A small Coke!


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Here there are some more I found today looking for in boxes.
The one far left with its dropper has GETS IT embossed on base. I have another in amber By the way someone knows what contained it?


----------



## Brewster113

These are what I found for small bottles in my collection. 
The Guinness is full, the one with the red cap is full of perfume, 
The gold cap is the smallest abm bottle I have ever seen. 
Bruce


----------



## drbobdrbob

The majority of the bottles in these three pictures are cures.  

In the first picture of a 4-level shelf, the smallest is the second bottle from the right on the upper shelf: Hood's Pills Cure Liver Ills  Dose 1 To 4 -- 1¾" (this bottle contains the pills that are now 120 years old); the Caulk's Abscess Cure (second shelf from the bottom, fourth from the left) is also 1¾"

The second picture of two shelves of a larger tabletop shelf holds lots of bottles that are approximately 3¼" tall.  Examples:  Hustena Greatest Of All Cough Cures and Dr. Robinson's Cold Sore Cure Foxcroft, Maine.







The final picture shows some small cures that I've recently free-tumbled.  They came off the tumbler yesterday and are on the "rack" draining to dry.  Examples:  center front is E.S.R. Corn Cure with an embossed foot (a tad over 2") and an aqua Arctic Frost Bite Cure on the left rear that's 2½" tall.


----------



## Eric

wow those came out really clean.. very nice.. great display


----------



## buster

Here are some of my smallest bottles.


----------



## Brewster113

What do you mean free tumbled.
Bruce







drbobdrbob said:


> The majority of the bottles in these three pictures are cures.
> 
> In the first picture of a 4-level shelf, the smallest is the second bottle from the right on the upper shelf: Hood's Pills Cure Liver Ills  Dose 1 To 4 -- 1¾" (this bottle contains the pills that are now 120 years old); the Caulk's Abscess Cure (second shelf from the bottom, fourth from the left) is also 1¾"
> 
> The second picture of two shelves of a larger tabletop shelf holds lots of bottles that are approximately 3¼" tall.  Examples:  Hustena Greatest Of All Cough Cures and Dr. Robinson's Cold Sore Cure Foxcroft, Maine.
> View attachment 202172View attachment 202173View attachment 202174
> The final picture shows some small cures that I've recently free-tumbled.  They came off the tumbler yesterday and are on the "rack" draining to dry.  Examples:  center front is E.S.R. Corn Cure with an embossed foot (a tad over 2") and an aqua Arctic Frost Bite Cure on the left rear that's 2½" tall.


----------



## buster

Here are some of my smallest bottles.


----------



## drbobdrbob

Brewster113 said:


> What do you mean free tumbled.
> Bruce


Tumbling of larger bottles involves suspending a bottle with stopples (frequently a fingered stopple on the base and a cone stopple in the bottle opening, but some folks use fingered stopples on both ends) in a mixture of cut copper wire (tumbling copper), water, and a cleaning/polishing compound (like aluminum oxide) in a PVC tube ... and rotating it on the long axis for a number of days.  Free tumbling involves the same components (copper, water, and compound) but utilizes a rock tumbler "barrel".  The free-tumbling bottle is truly allowed to tumble inside the "barrel" and if I were to tumble for 4 days on my Lortone rock tumbler, the "barrel" makes over 200,000 rotations and the results are typically excellent ... with no small bottles damaged in the process.


----------



## nranderson

I’ll put my 2 cents in here! I’ve posted this guy before. Just says Cutter up the side. The labeled Log Cabin Liver Pills is just under 2.25” and the Cutter is 1.25”.


----------



## nranderson

nranderson said:


> I’ll put my 2 cents in here! I’ve posted this guy before. Just says Cutter up the side. The labeled Log Cabin Liver Pills is just under 2.25” and the Cutter is 1.25”.View attachment 202190


By the way... forgot to ask.,.. does anyone have any info on the little brown Cutter bottle? Hardly enough liquid to do much to anything!  The Warner’s pill bottle is from 1888 and still has it’s pink pills. They came wrapped like this then 12 to a case.


----------



## Saturn Doll

Patagoniandigger said:


> All I have is not so nice like yours but they're small too.
> Have a pair more impossible to find by now because they are in boxes somewhere, today passed a wind storm then we are without power over here Al.
> LABOR OMNIA VINCI View attachment 202071


Lovely Display, is the cat/cougar on the end ink or perfume? Thanks Very Much.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Saturn Doll said:


> Lovely Display, is the cat/cougar on the end ink or perfume? Thanks Very Much.


Hi Saturn !
This bottle hasn't anything embossed.
It  might  be a candy bottle that dates 1940-1945 in a rabbit shape.


----------



## Cola-Coca

If you like Tabasco pepper sauce, raise your hand!
1/8 fl oz  or  3.7 ml bottle


----------



## UncleBruce

Mini embossed crowntop beer


----------



## Skadman4

At the moment it's a Sheaffer's Skrip Ink Bottle, there are at least two more if not many more to be cleaned and uncovered. So who knows which will end up being the itty bitty one.






Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagoniandigger

T





Skadman4 said:


> At the moment it's a Sheaffer's Skrip Ink Bottle, there are at least two more if not many more to be cleaned and uncovered. So who knows which will end up being the itty bitty one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


Your jar deserves its own thread in this forum or other than this like jars. Here we posting small bottles.
By the way this is an inkwell too.Al


----------



## Skadman4

New to this is, I'll try and make one. I have one of that shape as well but larger. Can't find much on them if they honestly. But I'm enjoying the hunt for information and learning a lot along the way. Thanks for sharing yours! Do you have any suggestions to give me on a better way to look these ink wells up other than google lens or Ebay photo search? All help is greatly appreciated! Have a great evening.

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Skadman4 said:


> New to this is, I'll try and make one. I have one of that shape as well but larger. Can't find much on them if they honestly. But I'm enjoying the hunt for information and learning a lot along the way. Thanks for sharing yours! Do you have any suggestions to give me on a better way to look these ink wells up other than google lens or Ebay photo search? All help is greatly appreciated! Have a great evening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


Hi! I'm not an expert but there is a way to search in this very site clicking on the lens above at right. Rite the keyword(s ) then the lens again and the system will show you the  thread(s) where the word was used.
Be patient a collection (and knowledge ) is the result of years of dedication.
Many threads began with a "need help"Al


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Victorian schweppes sample size bottle. Jusy over 5 inches tall.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Victorian schweppes sample size bottle. Jusy over 5 inches tall.View attachment 202680


Very nice bottle Robby


----------



## seniorscuba1

It's always nice to find small bottles they really unique look nice when displayed  a few of mine  I found diving over the years three of them Robert Turlington bottles on the sides it reads Robert Turlington  for his invented Balsam of life . On the other side is written by the Kings patent the two laying down essence of peppermint bottles they also have by the Kings patent two other small bottles I found diving the one that's dark still has it ever was in it actually found it in over a hundred feet of water on the Shipwreck it was laying here undamaged amongst thousands of tons of smashed in Broken Steel.  one of the Turlington's  I found one cold Winter's day diving  in a Little Bay near home  but walking in the water only Knee Deep I look down and saw it laying there, so I



 picked it up, without even getting wet.


----------



## Cola-Coca

Hoyt's 10 cent cologne




10 ml PYREX beaker


----------



## Saturn Doll

Patagoniandigger said:


> Hi Saturn !
> This bottle hasn't anything embossed.
> It  might  be a candy bottle that dates 1940-1945 in a rabbit shape.


----------



## Saturn Doll

Saturn Doll said:


> Thanks So Much, Yes I can clearly see it is a Rabbit now!! I envy the variety of bottles the States has compared to the Aussie continent-so cool the novelty of having your candy in a jar that as a gift you would want to keep as a memento. Thank you for showing and replying.


----------



## J.R. Collector

Here is one of my favorite smalls. 
Dr. Thacher's Liver & Blood Syrup
Sample
Chattanooga. Tenn.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

This is about an inch tall. "Cachoo". Apparently this Sneezing Powder came out in 1904 and was banned in 1919.

It made use of a coal-tar product called Dianasidine, which dyes things blue. The bottle says it is 'harmless' albeit it is now considered toxic and could lead you to die from sneezing and respiratory arrest.

It was a popular gag joke back in the day.


----------



## SavageBud

photolith said:


> Here are mine. I have thousands of bottles, but I always love tiny ones but these are the smallest I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> From left to right... Asian immigrant oil bottle I found in NV at an old mine (commonly known as heroin bottles, although they rarely contained it). Next one is an Oxien Pill bottle I found in a creek in Russellville, Arkansas.
> 
> The middle one is a mystery as I know little to nothing about Chinese snuff bottles. I found this bottle in 2007 in demolition rubble in Beijing right next to the Forbidden City when they were moronically tearing down tons of Hutongs built in the 14th century-17th centuries for the 2008 Olympics. I am not sure on the date of it, could be 500 years old, could be 40 years old.
> 
> Next one is another bottle I know little about although it appears to be from the early 1900s. Found it another creek in Russellville, AR. It says from left to right, TM HA EZ LAB. I've researched it but come up with nothing as to the origins of this bottle.
> 
> Then finally a Sozodont, For the Teeth and Breath, that I found at a construction site in the east side of Cleveland a few months ago.


That little snuff bottle looks like it's from like it's from the Quinnlong Dynasty probably worth thousand bucks or so


----------



## photolith

SavageBud said:


> That little snuff bottle looks like it's from like it's from the Quinnlong Dynasty probably worth thousand bucks or so


I’m not really sure, I’ve tried to figure it out. But in Korea in the late 1800s they made this exact style of bottle as well. However the bottle style with yin and yang has been around since about the mid 1650s. And you mean the Qianlong Dynasty during the mid to late 1700s correct?


----------



## Cola-Coca

Fantastic, Superb, Excellent!!!


----------



## Ann M.

photolith said:


> A few more small bottles I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> The one on the far left is another Chinese immigrant bottle I found at the same mine in NV, probably from about 1890. And then again, another snuff bottle I found in rubble in a freshly torn down 1600's Hutong next to the Forbidden City in Beijing, not sure at all as to the date of it. Then a B. H. Bacon, Rochester NY, Otto's Cure I found here in Pittsburgh. Then a J.W. Deutsch Drug Co. bottle from Cleveland. Then on the far right a Boericke & Tafel, New York bottle from about 1890-1915.


----------



## Ann M.

Those are beautiful. The snuff bottle is incredible. What a find!!


----------



## Catcat16

photolith said:


> Here are mine. I have thousands of bottles, but I always love tiny ones but these are the smallest I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr
> 
> From left to right... Asian immigrant oil bottle I found in NV at an old mine (commonly known as heroin bottles, although they rarely contained it). Next one is an Oxien Pill bottle I found in a creek in Russellville, Arkansas.
> 
> The middle one is a mystery as I know little to nothing about Chinese snuff bottles. I found this bottle in 2007 in demolition rubble in Beijing right next to the Forbidden City when they were moronically tearing down tons of Hutongs built in the 14th century-17th centuries for the 2008 Olympics. I am not sure on the date of it, could be 500 years old, could be 40 years old.
> 
> Next one is another bottle I know little about although it appears to be from the early 1900s. Found it another creek in Russellville, AR. It says from left to right, TM HA EZ LAB. I've researched it but come up with nothing as to the origins of this bottle.
> 
> Then finally a Sozodont, For the Teeth and Breath, that I found at a construction site in the east side of Cleveland a few months ago.


This post is sooo up my ally I had to share. I would kill for any one of those! great bottles you have there! I love my tiny bottles more then any of them. Here’s  a small portion of my collection. Oh and my tiniest can’t be beat! (Size wise anyways) the two small tubes are the smallest I’ve ever come across. Can’t think for the life of me what they would hold. They almost got tossed if it wasn’t for me hearing a clink from them hitting a rock. My favorites have to be my cobalt sample bottle, my super thin white baby doll milk bottle, (no idea how it survived where I dug it) and my amber hay fever bottle. I even made a bug necklace out of one lol.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Wow you sure do have alot! Must be love.


----------



## Catcat16

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow you sure do have alot! Must be love.



yes sir! Out of all the bottles you guys see me post these are the only ones I Won’t sell. My personal collection. I can’t wait to have a nice place to display them.


----------



## Catcat16

Cola-Coca said:


> Hoyt's 10 cent cologne
> View attachment 203169
> 10 ml PYREX beaker
> View attachment 203171
> View attachment 203172


I have one just like your 10 cent cologne but mine says nickel


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Imagine blowing a little bottle like some of your? Little hinge mold, mini blow pipe, everything tiny...cute right?


----------



## Catcat16

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Imagine blowing a little bottle like some of your? Little hinge mold, mini blow pipe, everything tiny...cute right?


 
Awe! Haha what a cute thought!


----------



## Bernie19

Couple small bottles I've found this past year In Central Texas. Any ideas on the cobalt screw top? A poison possibly? Not sure what the skinny vial is either.  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## UncleBruce

Bernie19 said:


> Couple small bottles I've found this past year In Central Texas. Any ideas on the cobalt screw top? A poison possibly? Not sure what the skinny vial is either.  Any help is appreciated!


These are likely all pill bottles even the vial.  The cobalt could be a poison, but it reminds me of a bromo type product for indigestion.


----------



## UncleBruce

This is SEIPPS bottle is only about 5-1/2".  Still corked and has contents.


----------

